

You can't block just 3rd party cookies in Chrome on Android. Don't Be Evil. - supertino
https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/2392971?hl=en-GB

======
supertino
Threads discussing this:
[https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/chrome/7A3DQvic...](https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/chrome/7A3DQvicUHs/qcGcxwaAzGYJ)

[https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=18363](https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=18363)

This should be a bigger deal than it is! An android user gets tracked from
site to site and there is nothing they can do about it if they want to use
Chrome.

In iOS, 3rd party cookies are blocked by default and all browsers have to
honor those settings according to Apple's developer contract; so Chrome on iOS
cannot get away with it.

At least Google should provide it as an option like on the desktop.

